# P walhbergii mating



## Lukony (Jul 24, 2006)

Alright guys and gals, I have 2 female P walhbergii and one male. One of the females and the male are about 3 weeks old now and for some odd reason they just aren't mating. I place the male behind here about 4 inches away (I have varied distances) and he does nothing but snap at her. He won't even go towards her. I am positive that it is a male and a female. I just can't figure out what is going on or what I am doing wrong. Any helpful hints on these P walhbergii?


----------



## robo mantis (Jul 24, 2006)

people say they are hard sometimes try feeding both and try again


----------



## Lukony (Jul 24, 2006)

I tried that, he barely eats anything so that he is light enough to fly which he has down a few times and she is like a pig and won't eat anymore. One this about her is that her wings were messed up during the molt. The aren't folded over eachother. They rest on her sides now so that you can see both wings clearly.


----------



## robo mantis (Jul 24, 2006)

hmm maybe try again in about a week sometimes people put their cages next to eachother so i the male can see the female and get interested but i don't know some people say it is bad.


----------



## Lukony (Jul 24, 2006)

I really can't think of a reason for them not to be mating.


----------



## robo mantis (Jul 24, 2006)

don't know maybe ask people like yen, Ian, rick ect.


----------



## julian camilo (Jul 25, 2006)

how messed up are the wings? this may be the reason. a big part of the mating process is visual recognition, and he may not recognise her visually if the wings are messed up as theyre a big part of the visual image. i havent had trouble mating this species, ive done pretty much what you described (place the male just behind her &lt;in retrospect, maybe 4 inches is a bit much, i just put him an inch or so behind&gt; and wait). he should see her and freeze completely. then he might slowly walk up behind her, his antennae moving alot. or he might go for the jump and land on her back (sometimes the wrong way round). usually its the jump. i cant think of any reason why he would attack her, other than that he doesnt recognise her due to the wings, you seem to be doing the rest right.


----------



## robo mantis (Jul 25, 2006)

(don't laugh) Ok one time i bought a few nymph (budwing) 2 died and 1 lived the 1 that livedwas male so i wanted to get him a mate so i bought a budwing but i found out it was affins not argonina so i put them together and he attacks and i saved them


----------



## infinity (Jul 25, 2006)

Some just take time... Same thing happened to me with my budwings... I waited 2 weeks or so, tried mating and nothing... Came back every 2 days and tried again and nothing... Then I gave up, threw them both in the same container together and left them over night...

The next morning, I saw them mating

Same thing happened with another pair (same species)... so I did the same thing with them... The next morning- they were mating!

So, my other explanations- maybe one of them is a bit too skittish to mate- when there's sudden movement, the other will be put off mating.

OR - theory - as mine were both found mating at dawn- try doing it early in the morning (around 8ish i saw mine) - worth a try eh?!


----------



## worldofmantis (Jul 25, 2006)

when i was going to mate my european mantids i set him about a inch behind her but it looked to me like he kept hattacking her so id seperate him feed them and try again. And he kept attacking her so once i just waited to see what he was doing. So again he lept out grabbed her like he would a cricket then after about 15 minutes or so crawled up on her facing the wrong way for about another 5 minutes then finally turned around and started mating. I kept stopping him because i thought he was attacking her but i realized taht he was jsut grabbing her and wasnt actually biting. You could try this but make shure hes not biting


----------

